# Chip for your truck??



## Freyboy23 (May 4, 2009)

I have a powerstroke f 350 with a DP Tuner chip in it. I was just wondering how many guys have chip in your trucks or if you have a dodge if it turned up? and what all you have done to it and some pic if you have any!!


----------



## Freyboy23 (May 6, 2009)

I am taking it that none of you have chips or your or turned up??? whats up guys!!!!


----------



## t613 (May 11, 2009)

2008 F250 SC/SB 4x4 6.4L. No mods, still under warranty...for now.

Runs good!


----------



## motoroilmccall (May 11, 2009)

Which truck do you wanna know about? 

95 12V Dodge Auto: 100 Plate, 181 DV's, 315HP Injectors, Exhaust, intake, blah, blah, blah
97 12V Dodge 5-Spd: 0 plate, 191 DV's, 370 F1 Injectors, JR Adkins HX55 South Bend Dual Disk Clutch and Big Input shaft, dual 6" Stacks.
98 12V Dodge 5-Spd: Same as the 97, but with a 66/14 Silver Bullet turbo and a gutted AFC (plus it was a 1-ton)
99 24V Dodge 5-Spd: Quadzilla XZT box (65HP)... Pretty boring, gotta go bigger, not even close to a 12V, but it sounds cool.


----------



## naftel (May 13, 2009)

04 F250 with SCT programmer - running "performance" canned tune. can light up my 35" tires no problem.


----------



## cumminsclimber (May 14, 2009)

97 12v dodge with a few goodies!!


----------



## streeter (May 23, 2009)

Freyboy23 said:


> I have a powerstroke f 350 with a DP Tuner chip in it. I was just wondering how many guys have chip in your trucks or if you have a dodge if it turned up? and what all you have done to it and some pic if you have any!!



If you have a 6.0 it is an accident waiting to happen:censored:


----------



## Freyboy23 (May 26, 2009)

streeter said:


> If you have a 6.0 it is an accident waiting to happen:censored:


No I have a 7.3


----------

